#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-06-13
<abhinavmehta> guys which is the standard folder to put eclipse pckg
<abhinavmehta> ..i mean, I've downloaded Eclipse fo ubuntu...everything is working fine.....but currently that eclipse is in "
<abhinavmehta> Download" folder
<abhinavmehta> oppss....the above was continuing statement
<abhinavmehta> but now I'm feeling to put it somewhere at /usr/local ...or somewhere else than the downloads folder..
<abhinavmehta> any suggestiosn..?
<simone__> iao ho problemi con la procedura gpg --decrypt file.txt
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-06-10
<marcko> chiedo scusa
<marcko> c'è qualkuno??
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-06-10
<manuela> ciao
<rpadovani> ciao manuela :-)
<manuela> volevo chiedervi come è possibile risolvere un problema di connessione wi-fi
<manuela> anche se non è la chat di supporto
<mapreri> indeed
<mapreri> !supporto | manuela 
<ubot-it> manuela: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<mapreri> :)
<manuela> ok
